# Medical/dental coverage in retirement



## Guest

Hello ... time to think about medical/dental coverage in retirement ... do I really need it ... I could carry on with my employer sunlife coverage, I could enrol in my wife's plan that terminates when she retires, I could just forget about. I'm in Ontario, I'm aware of the ODB (mmmmm ... free drugs), and there's the OHIP coverage. Supplementary coverage while out of Canada is a necessity imo. I'm interested in hearing others medical/dental experiences, costs, in retirement ... thanks


----------



## fraser

I would be especially interested in learning about anyone's experiences in finding some sort of annual plan for out of country emergency medical coverage. I realize that some limit the lenght of each trip. We will need this insurance commencing next January.


----------



## lmcfaden

I feel the decision for or against some form of supplementary health or dental insurance is purely personal. We retired early, therefore no carry over of employer health/dental plan, and after much thought, decided on one of the Sun Life Follow-Me plans.

With the Follow-Me plans, you have 60 days from the date you were insured with another group or corporate plan to sign up with no medical questionnaire. 

Based on estimates of what we were spending on health and dental costs, we decided on a little better health plan, and declined the dental option. The decision to decline the dental option was mainly based on what we would be paying to have it, and what the max potential costs would be. (as it turns out, I need a root canal now $1400.00+travel).

The health insurance perhaps could quite easily be covered by self insuring, and only purchasing out of province/country when needed. As we travel out of country a fair amount, this option was important to us, and the trip time period for us is 60 days multi-trip per year.

I won't get into a lot of details on the plan, as all of the information is readily available on-line, with updated quotes, and would also depend on personal choices within the plan, age etc...we have been with this plan for two years now, and the plan stays the same, however policy renewal increases as we age.

Every year, I struggle with whether to keep the plan or not, however once again, we will keep it, but look around at other options nearing renewal time.

Some of the out of country/province options we have looked at are through CAA, RBC etc...and that is one thing we really felt would be a good alternative. To not carry supplemental health insurance, but self insure for the day to day stuff, and buy an annual out of country/province plan, however in some cases the max # of days reduces with age.

Our policy $ roughly :

Policy July 2010/July 2011 = $2400 (last year was less)
Reimbursed to date = $1000 (last year was less)
Claimed on Income tax = $2400 (+travel+dental+all else allowed & not covered by plan)

Estimated cost for 1 year out of country/province for our age RBC = $600


----------



## the-royal-mail

Interesting. I would tend to break it down by component and assess the need of each separately. For instance, do you need out of country medical/travel insurance on a constant basis or just once in a while? If you will just be travelling once every year or two, it would probably be cheapest just to call up RBC and get insurance for that trip. I did this one time and it cost me like $20-30. This is significantly less than paying for some type of annual policy that covers for this and other things. Look at the other components too -- how much do you expect to spend in dental costs every year? If it's $1000 or less, you may be further ahead to pay for that out of pocket. Remember your auto insurance policy has coverage in case of injury in car accident, so what does that leave? Prescription drugs? That is a wildcard for sure, if you eat well, exercise, are in good health with good longevity in your family then you may save a bundle by just paying for this stuff out of pocket when/if you need the drugs years from now.

At least, that's how I think about it. Break it down.


----------



## fraser

We have been shopping for annual out of country travel medical policies and comparing policies. We have found a few that allow for as much as a 30 percent reduction in premium if we increase the deductable to 5K. We are leaning this way simply because our concern for out of country medical is not based on 5K, but rather the potentially much higher costs that we could incur. So, once we have compared plans, and if there is a reasonable discount for a larger deductable we will go that way because it is the larger risk amount that we want protection from.


----------



## lmcfaden

fraser said:


> We have been shopping for annual out of country travel medical policies and comparing policies. So, once we have compared plans, and if there is a reasonable discount for a larger deductable we will go that way because it is the larger risk amount that we want protection from.


That is essentially what I was looking for as well, however the sense of security after coming off of a corporate health plan after 34 years were my thoughts on taking the follow-me plan. Mainly in the fact that you can't go back after the 60 day period from when you no longer have other insurance, without a medical questionnaire.

Next year, one of us will be 60, which appears to be the magic age where an annual out of country insurance starts to increase. These numbers are from my search for an annual out of country for a 60-64 year old. The range is from $300 to $1062 per person for a multi-trip 60 day plan, where the multi-trip 60 day for a 30 to 59 year old is $253 per person. The range for the 60-64 yr old is based on the category you are in, actually *your score on the how healthy are you quiz*. For example, you go from a Category A to Category B if you have not had a regular checkup with a physician in 18 months, whether you are as healthy as a horse or not. This category change is from $300 to $437 per person per year.

This is interesting discussion, as we just went though renewing our home and auto insurance (Ontario by the way), and I am presently researching options for our health insurance renewal in July.


----------



## Cal

I recommend going to see your dentist, getting a check up, explaining your situation. They should be able to give you a reasonable outlook or expectation of your current dentition. If any work needs to be done, obviously get it done before your current benefits expire. There is no one answer for the dental benefits question, in some instances it would be best to simply pay cash for your treatment, in other instances where implants/crowns and gum disease are going to have to be routinely treated, it may be less expensive to pay for benefits. I am sure that your dentist will be able to let you know where you stand, and will be able to help you in making an informed decision.

Can't help you in regards to the health portion of your question though...


----------



## Brian Weatherdon CFP

*special re Silver and Gold / Ingle International*

At "Silver and Gold Magazine" for adults >55 ( www.sngmagazine.com )
this month page 46, bottom of page, shows special offer for SNG readers
for travel, health, and life insurances from Ingle International.

Reaching Ingle at 1 877-455-3536 you'd probably want to say you saw the 
advert in Silver and Gold....so may I also highly recommend SNG as excellent 
and enjoyable stories and other content from front to back.

This is how I recently sourced my own Out of Canada coverage, and 
was astonished at the low price, choosing the best insurer
for my particular needs, and comprehensive coverage. What more could I ask*!*

Funny enough I'm in financial planning, insurance & investments, and
could design a retail based plan for myself. However I researched Ingle 
and found them able to manage the complexities of foreign coverage
(and intricacies of solo health & dental plans here too). As I have over 
15 years in this business, I don't know anyone who does out-of-country better for age 55 and up, than Ingle.


----------



## OhGreatGuru

rikk said:


> Hello ... time to think about medical/dental coverage in retirement ... do I really need it ... I could carry on with my employer sunlife coverage, I could enrol in my wife's plan that terminates when she retires, I could just forget about. I'm in Ontario, I'm aware of the ODB (mmmmm ... free drugs), and there's the OHIP coverage. Supplementary coverage while out of Canada is a necessity imo. I'm interested in hearing others medical/dental experiences, costs, in retirement ... thanks


You really are asking about 3 separate coverages: Supplementary Medical, Dental; and Out-of-Province/Country Health Insurance.


Some Group Supplementary Medical Plans will include comprehensive coverage for a few weeks of out-of country travel, so there is an overlap.

in my experience Supplementary medical is worthwhile, and becomes more valuable the older you get - we all end up on pills for one thing or another. The premium cost will take into account the ODB. If your wife's insurance terminates when she retires, you should look at getting her covered under your plan too if possible.

There are several threads on travel health insurance. The cost goes up significantly over age 65. It pays to shop around. 

Dental is trickier. Depends a lot on how expensive your group plan is I think, and your personal financial circumstances.


----------



## Brian Weatherdon CFP

Some in early retirement may delay taking coverage. A gamble? however if health is good, and care is up to date, people save costs (except ad hoc travel coverages). 

Also, a "deal" of keeping your coverage seamlessly at retirement can cost more than buying the coverage you would otherwise choose. As others suggested above, it pays to compare. I mentioned Ingle....and their capacity to do the comparing. _(Brokers, I hope you read this; it could make your lives easier.)_

Many brokers find that compensation for doing health/dental planning for seniors pays less than the cost for managing the account. This being so, the broker may not have time to fully examine every aspect of the coverage they offer _(despite legal responsibility to do so)_, and may only represent one or maybe two health insurers. This further supports considering the Silver and Gold / INGLE opportunity I mentioned yesterday.


----------



## brocko

Brian Weatherdon CFP said:


> Some in early retirement may delay taking coverage. A gamble? however if health is good, and care is up to date, people save costs (except ad hoc travel coverages).
> 
> Also, a "deal" of keeping your coverage seamlessly at retirement can cost more than buying the coverage you would otherwise choose. As others suggested above, it pays to compare. I mentioned Ingle....and their capacity to do the comparing. _(Brokers, I hope you read this; it could make your lives easier.)_
> 
> Many brokers find that compensation for doing health/dental planning for seniors pays less than the cost for managing the account. This being so, the broker may not have time to fully examine every aspect of the coverage they offer _(despite legal responsibility to do so)_, and may only represent one or maybe two health insurers. This further supports considering the Silver and Gold / INGLE opportunity I mentioned yesterday.


Brian, seriously 15% commission plus any bonuses for volume is not adequate compensation for putting in an app for individual health and dental? There are only a few carriers who sell these types of plans and the criteria one would use to choose the appropriate insurer really is not that all involved. I am not sure what services one would provide to "manage the account"on a ongoing basis but surely one or two hours a year if that would be plenty. I dare say the commisssion structure is generous when added to any other commission income one would receive for other products sold or renewed with the clients.Finally I would not engage any broker who would allow the carrier to run comparisons with the competition in plan selection for his/her clients as that person loses all objectivity and independence that they claim to have as an independent advisor.
I say this knowing full well the amount of work that goes into making line by line policy features and provisions comparison. These plans are overpriced and the profit to the insurer based on return of capital invested is huge.


----------



## Brian Weatherdon CFP

Hi Brocko, quietly... I'm not sure why you're stating 15% as though it were a fixed commission level for personal health plans. That can depend on various factors, and simply is not the point. 

Very simply and obviously, people want to feel they can select a level of coverage (health, drug, dental, etc) that fits their needs & usage, and gives vital protection when out of province / country. See again my earlier comment.

Cheers and best wishes!
BW


----------



## canabiz

Bumping up an older thread as a relative needs some dental work done and she is not covered under any plan.

She is over 65 and is receiving OAS and GIS. Just wondering if you guys are aware of any program in Ottawa or Ontario that would give her some discounts for dental work.

Thanks.


----------



## Plugging Along

I know in AB there is supplement by bluecross for low income seniors. You may want to have them call the govt to see what is available. Also my parents dentist told them about it.


----------



## Square Root

We continued with my employer's plans when we retired. Have highest coverage level and it costs about $3k per year for boh of us. We have dental, out of country and supplemental healthcare. The out of country has a lifetime cap and resticts each trip to 60 days. Since we just bought a home in Arizona we will need to make sure we get back to Alberta every 60 days ( not a problem)


----------



## marina628

This is why my husband stays working one day a week for our insurance coverage, our premiums still cost us $2500 a year but our regular medical bills are $4700 a year not including any surprise dental ,eyeglass and about $8,000 every 5 years for a new wheelchair for me.


----------



## Sasquatch

We are both retired I was lucky enough to be able to keep my public service health care and dental care plan after retirement, which I did.

We are covered for life for the measly sum of about $ 90.- per month for the whole deal.

We'd be fools to give that up.

Last year my wife was diagnosed with an illness that required her to get monthly injections worth $ 1500 each which are not covered under our provincial health care plan.

She's off that medication now but it would've put a serious dent into our savings, had we not had the additional coverage.

We obviously think that it is well worth it and would be even at twice the present cost.

You never know what's going to happen especially as we get older


----------



## dubmac

canabiz said:


> Bumping up an older thread as a relative needs some dental work done and she is not covered under any plan.
> 
> She is over 65 and is receiving OAS and GIS. Just wondering if you guys are aware of any program in Ottawa or Ontario that would give her some discounts for dental work.
> 
> Thanks.


I have heard that some universities with a Faculty of Dentistry offer services to people with limited means - but they must agree to having students perform some of the work (often with a supervisor in attendance).


----------



## Sasquatch

dubmac said:


> I have heard that some universities with a Faculty of Dentistry offer services to people with limited means - but they must agree to having students perform some of the work (often with a supervisor in attendance).


One of my wife's friends had some involved dental work done at the local University's school of dentistry. 
The results were far from satisfactory and the cost was substantial, although not nearly what it would've cost otherwise.
She went through endless X-rays for the same thing (not exactly good for you) and ended up with a vastly inferior product/procedure.
It's all performed by students under the supervision of a qualified? dentist and one would think that quality would not be affected. It shouldn't be !
I'm not saying that this is what happens all the time, however, one should be aware of the risks when taking this route.
I guess there is some truth to the saying...... you get what you pay for!


----------



## behappytoday

Square Root said:


> We continued with my employer's plans when we retired. Have highest coverage level and it costs about $3k per year for boh of us. We have dental, out of country and supplemental healthcare. The out of country has a lifetime cap and resticts each trip to 60 days. Since we just bought a home in Arizona we will need to make sure we get back to Alberta every 60 days ( not a problem)


My health and dental policy from the employer says that the coverage ends when I am 65. Is there a way to continue it, if I continue working with the same employer beyond that age?


----------



## Square Root

behappytoday said:


> My health and dental policy from the employer says that the coverage ends when I am 65. Is there a way to continue it, if I continue working with the same employer beyond that age?


not sure. i think it would depend on the particular plan. My plan goes until death.


----------



## brocko

Cancelling at age 65 is very restrictive wording do doubt. I am guessing the group life coverage also has a termination at age 65 as well? Is the contractual wording current as at one time when 65 was normal retirement there were plans with age 65 termination but now with recent changes eliminating mandatory retirement at 65 the wording should be adjusted. If you intend to work past 65 as a full time employee you should ask the employer what the company policy will be with respect to continuing benefits past age 65 and in particular how the current policy effects you.


----------



## RedRose

I need to get some of this coverage soon. I lost all my health and dental benefits April 2011 ceased with the death of my husband.

I enquired about 'follow me' but found them very expensive fees. I guess I will have to bite the bullet and choose something soon.

Thank you for this thread, I will be paying attention to the findings here.


----------



## behappytoday

brocko said:


> Cancelling at age 65 is very restrictive wording do doubt. I am guessing the group life coverage also has a termination at age 65 as well?


Sorry, my mistake. It is 70 years for the dental and healthcare coverage and for the life insurance termination.


----------



## seanmc99

As a practicing Dentist I would say that if you are not in a group plan, you would be better off without insurance, as the annual maximum payable is always lower than your annual premiums in all the plans I have seen. Better to have a separate dental/emergency no fee savings account in my opinion and put $50/mo in that.


----------



## RedRose

*Wow! Thank YOU SeanMc99,* That sure does make good sense. No need to worry about the Dental coverage, one less thing out of the equation.

I have two weeks remaining on my late husbands health insurance. I am fairly healthy, 63yrs, and have very minimal Rx's a year, so paying out of pocket is okay for me right now. The dental has been quite reasonable too only $400 a year for the cleanings. I lost the dental plan 30 days after his death.

Later on as we all get older this could become a problem especially for long term care and such. 
For the long stay vacationing I do think CAA or RBC might be enough coverage. Do they cover for snowbirds to FLA for 2-3 months?

Thank you for all the tips and that Silver and Gold - Inge Insurance. I had never even heard of either of them.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Here is an example of such coverage & as you can see, the yearly maximums/reimbursement levels are rather low. If you're curious, you can do a quote online to get a premium idea.
http://www.coverme.com/LH/CoverMe/C...planCoverageType=C&ref=productInfo_dentalPlus

Seanmc is right, individual insurance is expensive & he gave a great idea about having a separate savings account for the above; you can think of it as a DSA [Dental Spending Account]. 

As well, many dentists provide a typical discount of 10% to seniors and/or those without insurance. If you have been with your current dentist a long time, such discount would likely be offered.


----------



## Toronto.gal

behappytoday said:


> It is 70 years for the dental and healthcare coverage and for the life insurance termination.


But typically life insurance reduces 50% at age 65 [with a termination at 70 as you mentioned].


----------



## kcowan

RedRose said:


> For the long stay vacationing I do think CAA or RBC might be enough coverage. Do they cover for snowbirds to FLA for 2-3 months?


Just beware that you have to qualify every year so if a condition develops, you will no longer qualify.


----------



## RedRose

*Thank YOU Kcowan,* that is a good point. I guess that's when we have to stay home if the insurance gets too expensive.

*Thank you Toronto Gal,* that site has some good info.


----------



## Toronto.gal

RedRose said:


> I guess that's when we have to stay home if the insurance gets too expensive.


Depending on one's medical situation, insurance costs can be prohibitively expensive, so travel the world now [if that is what you enjoy/want to do], while you're still young & healthy!

http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2012/trippedup/tips.html

I would also recommend watching the 'Tripped Up' episode [if you haven't already].


----------



## RedRose

This was an excellent eye-opener TG.

Thank you for sharing that video clip.


----------



## 319905

Ok, so now that it's 2016, and my wife plans to retire in January 2017 here's where I'm at. 

Dental: I'll add her to my dental plan for January making that ~$384/year with rational we'll us as a minimum, the 6 units (x 2) for 4 cleanings/year @ $126 is ... yikes ... $504 (less 20% not covered).

Travel: As for travel, we've no big plans at the moment so the Blue Cross unlimited 17 day trips annual plan at $205.74 per year is required as a minimum, my opinion, for boating in US waters.

Supplementary Health Coverage: I'm in Ontario, over 65, and the meds my new-to-me GP prescribed is covered under the Ontario plan. So the question comes down to supplementary coverage. As to cost, if I go with supplemental, I'm considering the PSHCP plan at $958/yr (no travel coverage) or the OTIP plan at $1608/year which includes travel. The OTIP is the easiest, but most expensive solution (vs PSHCP + Blue Cross). 

So far, neither my wife or I have had reason to submit other than minor claims (antibiotics for various minor infections) to our current supplementary health plans but that's not to say something catastrophic won't happen. So, any anecdotal experiences to help me out with this? Thanks ...


----------



## fraser

Our experience in shopping for, and buying, travel insurance is that the easier it is to find and purchase the more expensive it is and the less coverage it provides. We have looked at the bank offered insurance, auto club, Manulife, etc. They are easy to find on the web, easy to buy. OK if your trip is short but if you are going for a longer time frame shop around. There are some very large differences in price, coverage, pre coverage questionaires, etc. Some insurance providers have deductables that can significantly reduce the premium. In our case we were able to reduce our premium by 30 percent simply by selecting a $5K deductible. 

Supplementary insurance value is always a trade off between cost, current health, and future heath. We only have catastrophic that is provided by my pension and we are fine with that. It kicks in after we have spent $3K on medical (dental not included) It would have been pointless for us to buy dental insurance. Our costs are low. Over five years the largest expense has been one root canal. And if we had insurance, the policy would have only covered half of the cost. So I very much agree with the dentist who posted. For dental, unless you have a history of issues or have not been to a dentist in years, go the self insure route.


----------



## Jaberwock

For out of province, we have 15 days of coverage on our credit card. Credit Union MasterCard provides that coverage for up to 75 years of age. (It used to be 31 days, but they have recently reduced it to 15). We have claimed once for a hospital visit which cost $600 and was paid directly to the hospital from the insurance company, no cost to us.

We go away for four months during the winter, and we top up our insurance to cover for that period. I have found April International to be the least expensive. However, the insurance I choose excludes the USA - those travelling to the USA may find it is not so competitive. It is getting more expensive as we get older. Last year I selected the $5k deductible to cut costs, but I lost out because I had a $2500 hospital bill which I had to pay myself.

The plans that offer annual coverage with a 30 or 60 day trip limit don't really work for us because we are often away for more than 60 days.

Extended coverage to replace what we used to have when I was working would cost me around $250/month. I have looked through our medical bills, and compared the savings and we wouldn't save enough to cover the cost of the insurance


----------



## kcowan

rikk2 said:


> So far, neither my wife or I have had reason to submit other than minor claims (antibiotics for various minor infections) to our current supplementary health plans but that's not to say something catastrophic won't happen. So, any anecdotal experiences to help me out with this? Thanks ...


My travel claims have climbed dramatically in the last 2 years (been retired for 14 years). And my travel insurance has climbed along with it. No problem with DW so far.

Here is an old 2010 report on aging issues that might help:

Public Health in Canada

Some highlights from the report:

in 2005, 62% of seniors (65% of men and 59% of women) were considered to have at least very good functional health; seniors aged 65 to 74 years were more likely to have levels of very good or perfect functional health (71%) than those aged 75 years and older (50%)
between 65-71 we have a 29 percent chance of having poor to good health which could impact retirement; 75 years of age appears to be the break even, with 50% of respondents reporting poor to good functional health
women with longer lifespans assume greater health risks as they age
from the perspective of a retired couple, a chronic health issue to one party could scuttle the retirement dreams of the other party. Given the averages the probabilities that a couple could have one member having poor to good health would likely exceed 45% for the 65 to 74 age group and 75% for the over 75 age group.
health insurance costs for snowbirds or travelers might limit overall enjoyment in retirement after 80
Don't base your retirement projections solely on life expectancy, but also the time of potential active retirement. 

On costs, in Canada there is minimal health costs related to aging in general as supplementary health coverage and dental coverage can be obtained at a reasonable price. On the other hand, maybe we should weight our activities and funds towards the front end of retirement, where the ability to have an active retirement is more probable. We might also think about an earlier retirement date once we are able to cover retirement costs.

At least there is some good news for astute forum members:


> Low-income can impact negatively on health. Seniors living in low-income may be unable to access nutritious foods, have difficulties paying their mortgage, rent or utilities, be unable to complete necessary repairs on their homes, and may have limited access to transportation and non-insured health services.


----------



## 319905

Jaberwock said:


> For out of province, we have 15 days of coverage on our credit card ...


Thanks to all who've posted so far ... and J, now there's a thought ... sure, I'm an old guy and was thinking in those terms, but my wife can be covered for travel medical under say her Mastercard for short trips e.g. Elite, 10 days, for a few more years.


----------



## Itchy54

I have had "out of the blue" health issues in the past so insurance is a must. Hubby will be officially retired June 1 and this is what we have done (we live in BC). From an old pension of mine we can get two for one BC medical services plan, a decent dental plan (I hummed and hawed about this but hubby really wanted it...), extended health (after a very long hospital stay this is important, just in case) that covers 75% of prescription costs (with a thyroid issue and asthma it is needed) for a total cost of $192/month. Our travel insurance is covered on our credit card, unlimited trips up to 21 days (can top up for longer holidays). Pretty nice travel perks too....

I am really not a sickly person, just had one very serious "what the heck" things happen. I go to the gym, walk every day and eat very well....sometimes things just happen. 

I am happy with our coverage. Wish our province had free medical plan....but this is BC....sadly neither of our pension plans no longer pay any benefits like in the good ol days but there are a few discounts


----------



## Mukhang pera

This interesting item just in from my brother-in-law:


Seniors Financial Planning - Plan G

Say you are an older senior citizen and can no longer take care of yourself and the government says there is no nursing home care available for you. So, what do you do? You opt for Medicare Plan G. 

The plan gives anyone 75 or older a gun (Plan G) and one round of ammunition. You are allowed to shoot one worthless politician. This means you will be sent to prison for the rest of your life where you will receive three meals a day, a roof over your head, central heating and air conditioning, cable TV, a library, and all the health care you need. Need new teeth? No problem. Need glasses? That's great. Need a hearing aid, new hip, knees, kidney, lungs, sex change, or heart? They are all covered!

As an added bonus, your kids can come and visit you at least as often as they do now! And, who will be paying for all of this? The same government that just told you they can't afford for you to go into a nursing home. And you will get rid of a useless politician while you are at it. And now, because you are a prisoner, you don't have to pay any more income taxes!

Is this a great country or what? Now that I've solved your senior financial plan, enjoy the rest of your week!


----------



## 319905

^ Yeah well, seems to me that lately law enforcement has been shooting first ... I'd say the norm is 9 or 10 rounds ... then asking questions, or not ... bonus?


----------



## humble_pie

Mukhang pera said:


> This interesting item just in from my brother-in-law:
> 
> 
> Seniors Financial Planning - Plan G
> 
> Say you are an older senior citizen and can no longer take care of yourself and the government says there is no nursing home care available for you. So, what do you do? You opt for Medicare Plan G.
> 
> The plan gives anyone 75 or older a gun (Plan G) and one round of ammunition. You are allowed to shoot one worthless politician. This means you will be sent to prison for the rest of your life where you will receive three meals a day, a roof over your head, central heating and air conditioning, cable TV, a library, and all the health care you need. Need new teeth? No problem. Need glasses? That's great. Need a hearing aid, new hip, knees, kidney, lungs, sex change, or heart? They are all covered!
> 
> As an added bonus, your kids can come and visit you at least as often as they do now! And, who will be paying for all of this? The same government that just told you they can't afford for you to go into a nursing home. And you will get rid of a useless politician while you are at it. And now, because you are a prisoner, you don't have to pay any more income taxes!
> 
> Is this a great country or what? Now that I've solved your senior financial plan, enjoy the rest of your week!




wonderful plan! love it! i was going to take you up on your invitation to come visit you on your magnificent west coast island - right after i visit 1680 on his magnificent island at the very opposite eastern extreme of canada - but may i now suggest that we should all meet up instead in some picturesque jail of our choosing.

we'd be model prisoners. I'd be happy enough if they had fresh-picked salad from the herb garden out the kitchen door every day, plus laura ashley sheets of course ...

here's another preservation idea for the here & now, while we're still living at home, before we set out on that blast of a shooting party. Best-selling author Louise Penny posts that her medic son-in-law has brought a portable defibrillator as a canada day gift to the condominium community she just moved into & he is giving how-to-defibrillate lessons to all the residents.

louise is serving drinks & says the venue has turned into an all-weekend resuscitation cocktail party ...


.


----------

